# Who's afraid of heights ?



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

This is a picture of Machinemud, who gave me permission to use it.

I could never do that in a million years, I'm a wee bit afraid of heights,,,,, well,,,, ok,,,,,,,, I'm a chicken sh1t of them:whistling2:

If I'm near a wall, I'm sorta ok,like in a stairwell, till I get out in the wide open, then I turn chicken. I need to build scaffold set ups with guard rails, or have more than one plank (2 or 3) with plywood over them. I would of had more than one plank, with the situation Machinemud is doing.

One master, who taught me to tape. Would stop working and light up a smoke and watch me when ever I went out to work on high stuff. He said I was entertaining to watch

so is there anyone one else like me out there, afraid of heights:blink:..... or are you too afraid to admit it on here


----------



## DETROIT ROCK (May 27, 2011)

Painter falls 150 feet to DETROIT river.
http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/dpp/new...-missing-ambassador-bridge-worker-20120111-dk















]


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm not afraid of heights or falling.........I'm afraid of hitting the ground

I exercise extreme caution when working in dangerous situations, and my legs get a little shaky when I'm out in the middle of nowhere. I usually end up building a floor :laughing: .......Seriously. :mellow:


----------



## DETROIT ROCK (May 27, 2011)

I build the floor ladder plank and bench on the stairs then planks to the scaffolding.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I am considered a bit reckless and a daredevil. :yes:

Sometimes getting stairwells and skylights done it can be easier to be reckless for a short time than take a long time to set it up as it should be. 

Stilts on scaffolding is pushing it a bit though.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i walk on walls all the time. mostly 2x6 walls. i also climb around on and build all kinds of scaffolding. for the most part it does not phase me. in fact i get a kick out of it. i start minding my manners at around 12 feet on a 5.5" wall. that is when i slow down a little. on the second floor i usually will work of a ladder when framing until the joists start to go in cause if i'm gonna bail i would bail onto the joists not the 20 or 30 foot drop to the other side. so to answer your question i actually enjoy heights but not all day. by the end of the day you can get a little too casual and not always be paying as much attention. 

i really don't even know what to say about stilts on a plank but i know it's not for me.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

The scary part is how did he get up on to the plank. 
A guy told me a few years ago he had a young fella working for him that put a 4 x 2 across 2 step ladders and walked up and over it wearing stilts.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

When I was 16 I worked for a guy that would not get on stilts. But this same guy made me walk on a single plank on stilts to get er dun:furious:. I should have told him to stick it up his ****. But I was to young to stand up for myself.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Ive done my fair amount of high work, Mostly painting roofs, I dont get many high houses to plaster, Just a small stair well, I wouldnt walk the plank on stilts, I have gone up stairs, Thats not so bad, Thsi reminds me of a youtube link i once seen, A guy on stilts, Two pairs if stilts, One strapped to the other, Man he was high. This twat here, Man hes good though, Just go to 6.30, Hes on double stilts.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

We have always planked out over our stairways and walked out on stilts but we have walls on atleast one side usually both. Looks like he is out in the middle of nowhere.
I'm finding the older I get the more careful I find myself being the stuff I done 10 years ago I wouldn't do now. 
So to answer question no I'm not scared of heights but I am just getting older and wiser.


----------



## DETROIT ROCK (May 27, 2011)

I have tall stilts i never use. Very good cond. I took one cup off for my other stilts.
I would sell for 50 bucks + ship if anybody wants them.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

DETROIT ROCK said:


> I have tall stilts i never use. Very good cond. I took one cup off for my other stilts.
> I would sell for 50 bucks + ship if anybody wants them.


Are they dura stilts


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> This is a picture of Machinemud, who gave me permission to use it.
> 
> I could never do that in a million years, I'm a wee bit afraid of heights,,,,, well,,,, ok,,,,,,,, I'm a chicken sh1t of them:whistling2:
> 
> ...


 U can stick the stilts i will use a bucket on there! Only tried stilts on ounce and took them straight of again!


----------



## sandshots (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm.not afraid ofheights . I work on 17 story buiding exterior scaffold. But I won't get out there if conditions are not safe.


----------



## mudman46 (Jan 11, 2012)

I considered this safe i my younger years but now time has taught me different
2by4 screwed to the wall 3.5' wood screws plank if not 3' thick i put a support brace from center to stairs also screwed
and both ends of plank screwed
it's just not worth the risk
one fall from there and game over


----------



## comremodel (May 6, 2009)

I used to do a lot of things that I can't do now. As I got older I found that my sense of balance isn't what it used to be for some reason. I can't walk out on even a 2x10 plank anymore without holding on to something. If I was stopped by the police and asked to walk the line in the middle of the road I would probably get locked up.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> This is a picture of Machinemud, who gave me permission to use it.
> 
> I could never do that in a million years, I'm a wee bit afraid of heights,,,,, well,,,, ok,,,,,,,, I'm a chicken sh1t of them:whistling2:
> 
> ...


 Hey. Wheres you hard hat and safety glasses?


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

In the 20 years my dad wore stilts, he only fell once, and that was when a plank was stretched out to an extension ladder in a basement stairwell. No risers on the stairs and the ladder slipped through the gap. Everything went down in a heap, including my dad. One of his legs actually went through the rungs of the ladder before he hit bottom. I knew he was OK when I looked down the stairs, because I saw all kinds of sh!t flying around and a fair amount of not so pleasant words being yelled out. lol Lesson learned that day.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> U can stick the stilts i will use a bucket on there! Only tried stilts on ounce and took them straight of again!


 The worst ,,and only bad spill [so far] I have ever taken was from walking the bucket. Cracked 2 ribs . Been walking stilts since the age of 8 . Knock on wood...only 1 bad fall ......bolt broke.. cheap stilts:whistling2:

DURA STILTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ALL I'm sayin!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

1 bad fall also in 20 plus years. Was too lazy to fix broken strap and was running some metal above the power outlet junction for the whole job. Got caught up in some cords and after I kicked out about all the cords the last footstrap broke and foot was free from one stilt ..about three decent hops and down I went hands first . Hands are still up


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Machinemud ...You jus crazy!!!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

R.I.P Machinemud


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I am not afraid of heights but my brother in law is. We were taping window returns at Uvm college on a 3 story building inside and he wouldnt get within 6 feet of the rather large floor to ceiling windows. Said he was afraid he would fall out window. Told him to put down the pipe and suck it up but he refused. Anyway with all the college chickies flying around campus it was his loss. I was more then happy to pick up his slack.:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

boco said:


> I am not afraid of heights but my brother in law is. We were taping window returns at Uvm college on a 3 story building inside and he wouldnt get within 6 feet of the rather large floor to ceiling windows. Said he was afraid he would fall out window. Told him to put down the pipe and suck it up but he refused. Anyway with all the college chickies flying around campus it was his loss. I was more then happy to pick up his slack.:yes:


I love working college jobs in the spring and summer...:thumbsup:


----------



## DETROIT ROCK (May 27, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> Are they dura stilts


Yep 24 to 40 inch


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> The worst ,,and only bad spill [so far] I have ever taken was from walking the bucket. Cracked 2 ribs . Been walking stilts since the age of 8 . Knock on wood...only 1 bad fall ......bolt broke.. cheap stilts:whistling2:
> 
> DURA STILTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ALL I'm sayin!


 I have been ok on the bucket so far! Bit of a pain tryin 2 get on them when doing 10 feet ceilings:blink:
My father came of a set and landed on a load of paint pots and stuff he broke quite alot and was off work for a long time


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a guy that works for me that does ALL the high stuff. We hang our on as well. One job we did had a 23 ft. ceiling in the Great Room. The ceilings were getting Tin so no hanging there. But this guy hung the walls by himself. He was about 19 ft. off the ground walking out on a 2x12x16, carrying a full sheet of 5/8's out with him and for "fun" he would make the plank bounce up and down while he walked. Crazy SOB! I couldn't watch. He got er dun though!! I'll do what it takes to keep that guy!! lol


----------

